# Moving to China in October - A Couple Questions



## tristeau (Aug 10, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I'm moving to Guangzhou in October to teach English; really excited, this will be my first time living abroad! A friend of mine works for a company there and helped me get the job. He's helped me with a lot of my questions about moving, but there are still a few things that I was hoping others could shed light on.

He told me I should bring shoes (I wear a US 14/UK 13). What about other clothes? I'm 6'2 and wear a large or XL shirt because I work out a lot... my friend is about 5'9 and skinny so he doesn't have to worry about finding clothes and hasn't really paid attention. I figured that I should be able to find some stuff, since most clothes are _made there in the first place_ 

In regards to working out, how easy is it to find workout supplements like creatine, pre-workout powders, stuff like that? I'll probably bring some with me, I just don't know whether I should anticipate needing one month, or six. And how do gyms work; do they do monthly memberships, daily, etc? Cost?

Finally, I play (electric) guitar, and plan to bring one of my guitars with me. I have a small-but-good amplifier that I could bring, but I may leave it here if I can just buy another one over there... are there any music stores that sell decent-quality guitars and amps in Guangzhou? If not, I can go to Hong Kong.

Thanks!


----------



## deborahj (Sep 21, 2013)

Bring the big shoes - it's really hard to get large shoes where I live. Possibly a similar situation with clothes as well.


----------



## SebastianBeijing (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi tristeau,

I'm 6'2 myself, going to the gym three times a week. Your friend is probably right regarding your shoes, these might be hard to find, even though I manage to find shoes my size in certain markets (UK 12.5). 

You shouldn't have a hard time finding t-shirts. Unless you like a really loose fit  Especially international brands carry larger sized shirts. You should get your dress shirts tailor-made anyway, much cheaper and better-looking.

You will soon find out that Chinese are quite pragmatic, so even though most gyms prefer to have you sign one-year contracts, you can always negotiate other deals like a monthly or six-months membership. Fees will obviously be relatively higher then. 

You can buy supplements online and in health stores in most shopping malls. I would recommend you get a Chinese bank account once you get to Guangzhou so you can buy these things on Taobao. It is like ebay only better but you may need some Chinese friend help you setting up your account. Supplements will be MUCH cheaper there, this is how I buy protein powder myself. 

Regarding your guitar, you will be surprised how good the quality for most music gear is that you can find in China. Again, you should check Taobao.

Hope this helps and good luck with your move,
Sebastian


----------

